# Wow, what a great tool!



## Bumpy (Jan 30, 2017)

I am happy to hear you are pleased with yours.

I bought the same machine almost 6 months ago and I have been less than pleased. It is a nightmare to keep it sanding consistent. Customer service is terrible, they will not return calls, the lady that answers the phone knows jsut enough to create more problems. When I finally did get to talk with the "manager" his ultimate response way "well I guess you may have received a lemon" Not what I expected for $1500.00


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review. This is my next purchase. Been saving for a while now and when i finally get the money, my local store has been out of them for the last few weeks. Good to hear that it is packaged well. Maybe its time to just order it on line and have it delivered.


----------



## copythat (Sep 28, 2016)

> I am happy to hear you are pleased with yours.
> 
> I bought the same machine almost 6 months ago and I have been less than pleased. It is a nightmare to keep it sanding consistent. Customer service is terrible, they will not return calls, the lady that answers the phone knows jsut enough to create more problems. When I finally did get to talk with the "manager" his ultimate response way "well I guess you may have received a lemon" Not what I expected for $1500.00
> 
> - Bumpy


Wow, sorry to hear that. My greatest fear when ordering a machine over the Internet is getting a Friday machine. You know, the machine employees throw together in a hurry on Friday afternoon so they can start their weekend early. Will Supermax send you a replacement machine since the manager identified it as a lemon?


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive had my 19/38 for the the better part of 4+ years now and couldn't be more pleased with the machine. The only flaw I've experienced with the sander is with the stand. I have the stock open stand. I've had both tangs (for lack of a better word) where the casters are mounted to the stand, bend up (on the heavy cast iron and motor side of the machine) The bend was so severe that it caused tracking issues as you rolled the unit across the floor. You basically had to muscle it around. I called SuperMax customer service and all they told me to do was to bend the tabs back. Well duh! Guess what happened within a month? I ended up taking the sander off the stand and taking the stand to my buddies shop where he welded a brace across the tang and leg to keep it from bending again. To be fair, I do roll the machine out of the garage on nice days and use it outside and there is a small lip that probably caused the machine to create extra undo force on the tangs. 
One piece of advice get yourself some 1-2-3 blocks They will help you align your roller bed to your sanding drum should the need ever arise. Like an idiot I messed with mine and changed an in spec machine to an out of spec machine and struggled trying to get it back to spec. those 1-2-3 blocks were just the ticket! Plus you will find all sorts of uses for them.

enjoy the machine!

Scott


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've had a 25-50 for close to a year , no problems yet.


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

I have used my 19-38 for over a year (as a hobbyist) without any issues, other than my difficulties figuring out the back clamp for the sandpaper rolls… I have been happily amazed by it's ability to sand very thin material, then (with a LOT of handle twirling) breakout-free edges on the same material, as long as it's bundled together with a clamp or hot glue. The lever for the instant two-pass adjustment is genius!

Rich


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use the 19-38 at my woodworking clubs shop they have two that are used daily. The only maintenance done after five years of heavy use is a new clips for sandpaper, new platen belts, and one had a controller issue. I feel they are great considering the use they get. I like the supermax so well I bought the new 16-32 and so far it has been great as well.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Just the guys above, I have one too. It is 4 or 5 years old. I couldn't be happier. And Scott…..thanks for the 1-2-3 block tip…I got some about 6 months ago and I keep finding uses for them….and now another! Thanks! Someone on here set me to using it to surface drawers too…it works awesome. Also the old sandpaper is great to cut up and use on the lathe…..even on my metal lathe, I flip it over and use a little oil to polish.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> I am happy to hear you are pleased with yours.
> 
> I bought the same machine almost 6 months ago and I have been less than pleased. It is a nightmare to keep it sanding consistent. Customer service is terrible, they will not return calls, the lady that answers the phone knows jsut enough to create more problems. When I finally did get to talk with the "manager" his ultimate response way "well I guess you may have received a lemon" Not what I expected for $1500.00
> 
> - Bumpy


maybe it would be more helpful if you explained what is happening with yours…. its a drum sander not sure how it could be a lemon


----------



## kathy50 (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple things about this sander:
1) It is 110V only (cannot rewire motor for 220V)
2) To fully expunge all dust you need at least 1200CFM dust collector (tried a small portable collector that was 800CFM it would not cut it)
3) This unit is not made in the USA


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> A couple things about this sander:
> 1) It is 110V only (cannot rewire motor for 220V)
> 2) To fully expunge all dust you need at least 1200CFM dust collector (tried a small portable collector that was 800CFM it would not cut it)
> 3) This unit is not made in the USA
> ...


1) 110 is fine for it if you are in the Merica were 110 is the standard you are taking off little bits of material 110 is fine 
2) seriously dust collection is no fault of the sander and by the time someone normally would buy a sander like this they would normally have lots of other bigger tools along with the dust collector 
3) not made in the USA what is made in the USA if it was made in the USA your price point would be 3x what you paid …. again what is your issue

I am sorry but I hate stupid reviews for things that live on the internet for eternity. My drum sander is great it is the old model but I will trade my old for for the new one


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm on the fence about mine. Sanding is inconsistent, I either sand too much material and the material bogs the machine or I sand too little and the belt slips. It's VERY touchy for me. I've gone as light as 1/20 cranks on the control. If you miss either way it groves the wood and creates a lot additional sanding, with pushing the wood through manually with my hands.

Also, I have broken 4 rolls of sandpaper lately (some only running for only 60 seconds or so). I don't know if its a recent manufacturing batch, but at $12 a roll, something is weird. I've used this machine for 3 plus years and never had it break sandpaper until recently.

At this point, Id give the 19-38 3.5 stars.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Also, I have broken 4 rolls of sandpaper lately
> 
> - Dedvw


Try KLINGSPOR has been manufacturing abrasive technologies since 1893 https://klingspor.com/ 
they also have woodworking stores
http://www.woodworkingshop.com/abrasive-rolls/


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

> Also, I have broken 4 rolls of sandpaper lately
> 
> - Dedvw
> 
> ...


I will give them a shot! Thank you.


----------

